# Heaviest Carbon Shaft



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

A few years ago, I stocked up and bought three dozen Easton XX78 2216 aluminum arrows. Love them. I'd been using them for many years.

Unfortunately, they quit making the XX78 last year. Remembering how they quickly came to dominate the arrow market in the early 1990's, with their superior strength, straightness, and ability to retain their straightness as compared to the formerly dominant XX75's, I was mildly surprised. To me, it was as if Ford were to announce that they were discontinuing the F-150.

I really don't want to go back to the XX75's; I remember they couldn't hold their straightness from target shooting, let alone other abuses. So, it's inevitable that I'll have to join the 21st century and start using carbon arrows, probably for next year.

Who makes the heaviest carbon arrow shafts? Is there anything out there in the neighborhood of 12 grains per inch?


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.alaskabowhunting.com/GrizzlyStik-Momentum-U-FOC-Arrows-C60.aspx


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

First, you need to match the spine of your current arrow (spine 0.375 2216 XX75) to that of an available carbon shaft, THEN you can start looking at GPI. You can get light and heavy carbon so there are many choices. However, the 12gpi delta is going to fall into the GT Kinetic/ Easton Axis/Full metal jacket category and those are soda straws compared to your 2216 logs. Your rest may or may not work, TM hunters will be hard to tune. Your nocking point will change as well. A better idea may be to go with a larger diameter carbon in the correct spine but let the weight fall where it may.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Geez Dan! You beat me to every post!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Needed a mental health moment at work. Arrow choice is not rocket science but there is a good deal of thought that needs to go into choosing the right arrow shaft.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

A few years ago I thought about trying Grizzlystik. They make them real heavy. I believe some of their weight may be coming from an insert. 
http://www.alaskabowhunting.com/GrizzlyStik-Momentum-U-FOC-250-Finished-Arrowsbr-6-Pack-P391C60.aspx


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

CoryK, sorry about that. Didn't see your link.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Easton FMJ Dangerous Game


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

have a look at Black Eagle arrows


----------



## pohlkat (Aug 14, 2013)

I feel your pain FL. Shot them for years and then my Easton dealer passed away. Wished I would have stocked up when I had the chance. Seen in magazine guys were weighing weed wacker line and putting it in the carbon shafts??


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

farmlegend said:


> A few years ago, I stocked up and bought three dozen Easton XX78 2216 aluminum arrows. Love them. I'd been using them for many years.
> 
> Unfortunately, they quit making the XX78 last year. Remembering how they quickly came to dominate the arrow market in the early 1990's, with their superior strength, straightness, and ability to retain their straightness as compared to the formerly dominant XX75's, I was mildly surprised. To me, it was as if Ford were to announce that they were discontinuing the F-150.
> 
> ...


I almost thought I hit the jackpot for you yesterday when i found a new dozen, until i got a couple steps closer and realized they where 75s. And best yet they would have cost less than 2 good cigars!


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 6, 2004)

If you like aluminum, why not jump to the X7 in 2214 or X23 series?


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Oct 13, 2015)

If you want to stay aluminum, go with the Easton X7 in 2315. It's slightly stiffer than your 2216, but will work perfectly. The X7's are a Cadillac version of the XX78. If you want an equivalent arrow in carbon technology, I'd go with an Easton Full Metal Jacket in .340 spine.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

fieldnfeathers said:


> If you want to stay aluminum, go with the Easton X7 in 2315. It's slightly stiffer than your 2216, but will work perfectly. The X7's are a Cadillac version of the XX78. If you want an equivalent arrow in carbon technology, I'd go with an Easton Full Metal Jacket in .340 spine.


How's it going F&F?

I think the OP likes xx78 for their guarantee of straightness tolerance. Are x7s something new and when you say they are a cadillac version of the 78s, are they superior in the straightness game?


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Oct 13, 2015)

CHASINEYES said:


> How's it going F&F?
> 
> I think the OP likes xx78 for their guarantee of straightness tolerance. Are x7s something new and when you say they are a cadillac version of the 78s, are they superior in the straightness game?


It's going well. Thank you! 

Straighter than an XX78 by .0005". They are a bit harder material as well, but not by much. Most archers, including myself, couldn't tell the difference in shootability between a .001" straightness and a .006" straightness. What we could/would notice, however, is spine consistency of an arrow. From time to time, when bareshaft tuning, I can rotate the nock 1/4 turn on cheaper arrows and notice a difference in arrow flight. Either too stiff, or too weak. The higher end Easton arrows have very consistent spines.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Checked out a shaft a fella had put another inside to weight with. Forget the brand but it had a woodgrain finish on the outer shaft.
I'm not promoting a brand or site of acquisition, but simply tossing the idea out for an option.

http://www.3riversarchery.com/3Rivers+Arrow+Weight+Tubes_i6731X_baseitem.html


----------

